# News about Formula Boinc 2014



## kasur (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello Boinc Family,

The Formula Boinc is modeled on Formula One World Championship, circuits are projects, times are team's points made on each project from 1 January to 31 December. Set your crunch to have the best production on many projects and you get points for the podium of best Boinc's contributors.

New rules for 2014: The teams will be sorted in leagues according to their RAC. See list here.

Link to the Formula-Boing website: http://formula-boinc.org/
Link detailing the divisions: http://formula-boinc.org/equipes.py?year=2014[URL='http://formula-boinc.org/equipes.py?year=2014&lang=en']&lang=en[/URL]

Participation is automatic if your team runs more than 10 projects (like your 

Thank you for spreading the word within your team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kind Regards

Kasur on behalf of Steering committee FB


----------



## kasur (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

please excuse my bad, Formula Boinc 2014 ending actualy 30 november 2014.

Kasur on behalf of Steering committee FB


----------



## Arjai (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn Frenchies!! We need to beat them in the formula, at least!!  It's a given that we are gonna kill them in the FEB Challenge, right? TEAM?


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2014)

I had no idea this was happening. I need to check the WCG section more often! Looks like those baguette-eating, boot-shaped other-side-of-the-worlders managed to squeak past us. Looks like we gave 'em a good fight without knowing it though.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> I had no idea this was happening. I need to check the WCG section more often! Looks like those baguette-eating, boot-shaped other-side-of-the-worlders managed to squeak past us. Looks like we gave 'em a good fight without knowing it though.


I believe there is still time to beat them. In fact, we might be slightly in the lead, after tonight's numbers.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

_Look at that!!_

Also, look how well the *Minnesota Crunchers* are doing!!

Yea, on _both_ counts!!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2014)

We are still holding the French off, here. We need to keep pushing it to the floor! If we continue to slack off our Daily outputs, we could very easily lose this race, and we have already dropped out of the top 20 daily crunchers!!

Turn them up!! Open a window! Sumptin! We lost this last year, it's time to focus our efforts towards an ongoing goal, not just the occasional crunching challenge!!

Challenges seem to be the only focus of this team, with severe drop offs in output and a myriad of excuses as to why!

HERE it is! WE NEED TO WIN this!!

WE CAN WIN this!!

So, LET'S WIN IT!!!

I am not asking for anything special, just a little attention to a attainable goal, that we are currently letting slip away!! AND have let slip away in the past! 

Captain, PLEASE! Can I get an Amen? We need a Focus, let's do this!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

@Norton Those links are nice to see but, Look at this post ^ up there and then this one...






They closing in on us, with each day they beat us in Daily Numbers!! In the scheme of things, as per your links, we are better than them. But I want us to win this, as ultimate proof we are better, ALL the time! Not just boosted by the occasional Challenge. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> @Norton Those links are nice to see but, Look at this post ^ up there and then this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Formula BOINC includes all BOINC projects- we primarily do WCG crunching so I'm not sure how that fits into this challenge.

*note- a little WCG gpu work would be nice by the end of the year though wouldn't it? 

EDIT- noticed the header on your screenshot says WCG- please post some links to look into this further if you have them


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

This is just one race within the entirety of the Formula season. It is ours to lose!! Why not win it? We are in League two of the WCG race. 

The rest of it is whateva... Let's win our race!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

_We are maintaining a lead, by the skin of our *TEETH!!*_

_Just a little bit of push and we can put a safe distance in there!
_


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

A little Focus and we can avoid what happened, just, last year!!
Evidence:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's not do that again!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a quick update on the Formula race....






We're doing well, but we need to keep the pedal down! This runs until November so, let's not sit back just because we have the lead now!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2014)

It has been a while since I updated this thread.

So, we are still doing well, Let's keep pushing!! I would love for us to WIN this!! I know we can!!






Keep it up TPU!! Let's not lose focus, this is an attainable goal!!


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2014)

Just a mid-week update. We are outpacing the French, as we should, but....We can do MORE!!


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

An update to the standings....We are doing well, but it is no time to step off the GO pedal!!

This Challenge will hopefully open up the gap between first, TPU, and second place, France (BOO!).  






Let's go TPU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

We are doing well. I know we can win this!!  Let's keep the pedal down!


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2014)

3 months.... how about an update @Arjai ?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2014)

We can win this!! 

I forget when it ends, October?  Anyways, this is one place where we are winning!

Thanks, @Norton , Thought this was another thing only I cared about!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, I must have somehow missed this completely.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2014)

OK TPU...We can win this if we keep 'er steady!!  Race ends on November 30th.






We are doing well folks. LET"S WIN THIS!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2014)

OK, holding steady with a 12 million point lead.
It's a nice lead but, we cannot lose sight of the goal, Win this race and take home the 25 Formula points from this League.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> It has been a while since I updated this thread.
> 
> So, we are still doing well, Let's keep pushing!! I would love for us to WIN this!! I know we can!!
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


> Just a mid-week update. We are outpacing the French, as we should, but....We can do MORE!!





Arjai said:


> An update to the standings....We are doing well, but it is no time to step off the GO pedal!!
> 
> This Challenge will hopefully open up the gap between first, TPU, and second place, France (BOO!).
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


> We are doing well. I know we can win this!!  Let's keep the pedal down!



I don't remember what happened in May but, we started May close and ended May 4 million in the lead. Since then, it appears the French have surrendered!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2014)

Still putting it down!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, we are still winning the WCG Formula BOINC race, League 2.

If we keep this point streak going, we may be kicked out of this league and into the Heavy hitters....We would not win that one, so easily.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, what is this?


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry, what is this?


Read OP.

It is a BOINC Formula style racing season. We are in League 2 and only in the one race, WCG. We have won this race in the past, and lost it. This year we are almost assured a win since it ends Nov.30th...IIRC.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Read OP.
> 
> It is a BOINC Formula style racing season. We are in League 2 and only in the one race, WCG. We have won this race in the past, and lost it. This year we are almost assured a win since it ends Nov.30th...IIRC.


I alrady did read the OP, but perhaps in my current brain-addled state I'm just confused.  What is a formula style racing season?


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure I can explain it any better. Sleep on it and try it again in the morning!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting concept.  Are there many people that really follow this though?  I mean, it would seem that if you have a team that normally produces well and you enter every challenge, then you're bound to do well and otherwise you won't.  I guess there would be exceptions like here when there are special challenges like the 10th anniversary, but otherwise, I don't really get it.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

Season is over. We won the WCG race in League two, for 25 points.

That ties us with the 40th spot on the points list. That is as good as it gets!! Enter race, Win race!!

Details, HERE!

I am already looking forward to Winning this again next year!! That is unless they move us up to League one, the big hitter's!! Or, should I say, the bigger hitter's? 'Cause we have a big swing, too!!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Interesting concept.  Are there many people that really follow this though?  I mean, it would seem that if you have a team that normally produces well and you enter every challenge, then you're bound to do well and otherwise you won't.  I guess there would be exceptions like here when there are special challenges like the 10th anniversary, but otherwise, I don't really get it.


I can't make you get it. However, we are entered each year and it is a good gauge to see how we are doing. Plus, it can be a motivation for those lulls between Challenges. At least, that is what I am trying to promote with this thread. So, put you poo back in the outhouse, pessimist!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

It takes you a month to reply and you give me attitude?  WTF?  

Don't worry.  Just busting your chops. 

I wasn't trying to criticize, I was just surprised that it was 'a thing.'  But hey, if it is, that's great.  It's not really my thing, but there's no reason that should matter to anyone but me.


----------

